# dégoûté !!!



## fafart88 (12 Juin 2005)

Je suis dégoûté, je viens de m'acheter il y a moins d'1 mois un powerbook 15 1.67 SD et j'ai eu énormément de freezes sous tiger, je décide de repasser sous Panther, ça marche quelques jours puis le voilà qui ne veux plus sortir de veille (ventilos à fond, écran noir et pas de beep de démarrage) décidemment apple ce n'est plus ce que c'était !!!

Je veux bien payer plus cher pour de la qualité mais si ça n'est plus le cas !!!!

11 ans que j'achètes et que je conseille du mac et bien je crois que dorénavant c'est terminé !!!

adieu apple , tu as bien changé ....  :sick: :sick::sick:


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juin 2005)

Tu es malheureusement un cas isolé , va voir un Apple Center


----------



## iDiot (12 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toi 

Tu es simplement tombé sur le mauvais portable... N'en fais pas  une généralité 

Tu ne peux pas l'échanger? 

Si tu repasse sous windows... tu sera dégouté d'avoir abandonné Apple


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juin 2005)

Apres 1 mois je sais pas si tu peux l'échanger, ca m'étonnerait


----------



## iDiot (12 Juin 2005)

Je n'y connais pas grand chose... je n'ai jamais du échanger quoique ce soit 


Fafart ne nous quitte pas après 11ans... 11ans et 1 problème. 

Je suis rester 6ans sur pc... t'imagine pas combien de problèmes j'ai eu :rateau:


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juin 2005)

Il est sous garantie, faut voir avec l'Apple Care


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

sans parler tout de suite d'apple care..
il y a la garantie légale... et oui ça existe
mais certains constructeurs s'amuse à changer son nom (apple care par exemple  qu'on peut bien sûr étendre mais là ce n'est plus du domaine légal  )


----------



## fafart88 (12 Juin 2005)

oui, je l'ai acheté à la fnac mais ça fait plus de 15 jours et je n'ai pas pu m'en servir beaucoup les 15 premiers jours après j'ai eu plus de plantages en 2 semaines que sur toute une vie sur pc (bon d'accord j'exagères mais au moins 60 plantages !!!!)

alors pour moi c'était le top, qui coûte un prix important pour moi et en plus j'ai sauvegardé que la semaine dernière et comme sous Panther je ne semblait plus avoir de pb et bien perdu tout ce boulot, plus que j'ai des données confidentielles dessus (mot de passe banques, etc...)

les boules de l'envoyer en réparation comme ça !!!!

si au moins je pouvais le redémarrer une fois pour sauvegarder et effacer, j'ai fait reset pmu, pram mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment démarrer sur l'open firmware.

si vous avez des idées je suis preneur !!!

au démarrage, pas de bing, les ventilos à fond et écran totalement éteint !!!

mais bon, le passage sous intel a ébréché ma confiance en apple car think different avec les drm intégrés dans ce proc que steeve dénigre depuis 10 ans en plus
+ ça et bien je n'ai plus confiance, je ne repasserai pas sous windows, simplement je tournerai avec mes macs actuels encore longtemps c'est tout !!!

et mapassion pour apple est brisée, leur seule chance sera leur comportement pour la garantie, à voir donc !!

Dors et déjà j'ai fait bloquer 2 personnes à qui j'avais conseillé d'acheter des macs, je ne souhaite pas être responsable des problèmes qu'ils puissent avoir

merci de votre soutien, ça fait du bien en ce sombre dimanche !!!


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

est ce que tu as un copain qui a un mac avec du firewire
tu les connectes tous les 2 
tu démarres ton mac en appyant sur la touche "t" et là tes disques apparaissent (normalement) sur le bureau de l'autre mac
et tu n'as plus qu'à sauvegarder

bon courage..


----------



## fafart88 (12 Juin 2005)

merci, j'ai 2 autres mac, je vais essayer mais il n'amorce même pas le démarrage alors je doute que ça fonctionne, enfin je vais essayer


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

je me suis trompé de post..
ah je viens de voir que ça ne marchait pas ma proposition...

aucune amorce de démarrage
pas moyen de mettre un cd d'installation et de démarrer avec la touche "c" appuyée??


----------



## fafart88 (12 Juin 2005)

C'est bien ce que je pensais, ça ne marche pas !!!! :snif:


----------



## fafart88 (12 Juin 2005)

merci macboy, tu ne t'es pas trompé de topic ??? mon ordi, comme je l'ai dit dans le premier message est un Powerbook G4 15" 1.67 SD standard et je ne vois pas ce qu'imovie à y voir mais c'est la 5.0 que je n'ai jamais lancé sur cet ordi

t'as une idée derrière la tête ?


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

non effectivement je me suis trompé.. ah ces tab sur firefox ça me fait tourner la tête 
vraiment désolé .... mais c'est vraiment compliqué ton cas

et je n'ai plus d'idées derrières la tête


----------



## fafart88 (12 Juin 2005)

impossible d'insérer un cd, le système d'insertion ne fonctionnes pas !!!


----------



## fafart88 (12 Juin 2005)

merci quand même, je crois que je vais devoir me résoudre à l'envoyer !!


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (12 Juin 2005)

Le matériel informatique peut tomber en panne, PC ou Mac. Apple, je crois, achète ses pièces et en produit d'autres. Ton PowerBook est sous garantie: tu ne payera rien donc.  :love: Achète AppleCare pendant cette année.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juin 2005)

Oui surtout pour un portable, les pieces sont plus chers


----------



## jhk (12 Juin 2005)

fafart88, je partage l'opinion de vincmyl, Michele Bugliaro, iDiot et macboy : tu as sans doute tiré le "mauvais numéro" avec ce PowerBook. Pas de bong, écran noir, ventilos à fond, pas de démarrage, ça sent le gros problème matériel. Un retour au SAV Apple ne te coutera rien, si ce n'est du temps d'immobilisation, et tirera ça au clair. C'est rageant qu'une machine neuve pose un problème, mais ce n'est (et heureusement) pas une généralité.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juin 2005)

Le mieux qu'il puisse t'arriver c'est qu'il te remplace tout le PWB


----------



## fafart88 (13 Juin 2005)

Bon c'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai privilégié l'applecare plutôt que la fnac, j'espère que j'ai bien fait, ils m'envoient un transporteur, pour eux, c'est la carte mère à changer

de la qualité de ce service dépendra mon avenir sur mac

j'ai aussi l'impression d'être un cas isolé et c'est tant mieux, car sinon cette machine est superbe, j'avoue être un peu déçu par les perfs car je n'ai pas vu de différence par rapport à mon imac G4 1.25 mais peut-être que ça vient du fameux problème car sur xbench j'avais 40% de perfs en mois sur tiger que sur Panther

merci de votre soutient en tout cas, pour la fraternité le mac reste le top en tous cas


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

acheteur déçu pour l'instant a dit:
			
		

> merci de votre soutient en tout cas, pour la fraternité le mac reste le top en tous cas


on est tellement peut nombreux qu'on ne va se tirer dessus


----------



## Heidoji (13 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a tous,

Je ne suis pas de votre grande famille, pas encore tout du moins. Je voulais expliquer un peu mon cas sur PC pour montrer que c'est carrement pire ... ( Ca fait du bien de se plaindre un peu, ca detend )

Je vais passer sous Mac prochainement, parce que :

- J'ai acheter un DD qui m'a claque 6 mois apres
- La version SP2 de Windaube ne fonctionne plus et plante a l'installation donc retour a WXP de base qui reconnait pas mon DD 400 Go ou j'ai tout mes fichiers
- J'ai reinstalle la semaine derniere WXP ... il a plante 3 jours apres
- je le reinstalle, impossible ... donc je l'installe sur une autre partition ... le surlendemain ... il plante ... 
- Je le rereinstalle sur la premiere partition que je dois formater !!! Il arrive meme pas a finir l'installation et mon Lecteur DVD qui rend l'ame juste apres ...
- Je tourne sur mon portable ... PC HS !!!
- Mon Pc doit sentir qu'il va finir au grenier abandonne, il se suicide, c'est pas possible

Je voulais signaler que mon PC n'est pas un PC Discount a 600 Euros ( quoique je regrette d'avoir claque autant !!! )

Tout cela pour dire que l'erreur est humaine, tu as un defaut sur ton PB, en 11 ans, un retour en reparation ! en 3 semaines, il m'arrive cela et en 11 ans sur PC ... bah, ce serait trop long de tout ecrire et ca me deprimerai encore d'avoir a attendre mon Mac


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

attention Heidoji tu dois avoir des ondes négatives 
faut faire attention... normalement les macs sont blindés contre ça...


----------



## Heidoji (13 Juin 2005)

Cool alors ... et tant mieux, j'arriverais peut-etre a garde une machine en vie plus de 6 mois ... 

Il semblerais que notre "ami" windows s'en nourris jusqu'a tombe malade ... et moi aussi par la meme occasion.

Tiens, si j'arrive a prouver que Mac est bon pour la sante, ce sera peut-etre pris en charge par la secu ... et sur les produits M$ on verra, l'abus de Windows nuit a la sante ou Pcistes Windows tue votre PC !!!!


----------



## fafart88 (14 Juin 2005)

Oui, pour le pc je sais que c'est pire, ça fait 15 ans que j'en ai !!!
en plus, je bosses chez ibm et il parait que les thinkpad sont les meilleurs portables et bien pour en avoir depuis 7 ans (et le top en général bien que je n'ai pas encore reçu le t4x) et bien c'est de la daube, même à côté de mon ancien ibook G3 600, pas orcément en perf mais en autonomie ou ergonomie et plantages, pis win bon !!!!

pas question donc de repasser sous win, j'ai encore mon iMacG4 1.25 et mon iMac G3 qui tournent du feu de dieu ouf !!!

allez, j'ai hâte de le revoir tout réparé !!!!


----------



## fafart88 (17 Juin 2005)

ouahh, tel lundi vers 10h à applecare, arrivée d'un carton tout rembourré pour mon powerbook mardi à 14h (par ups) et envoi du powerbook depuis l'angleterre jeudi à 8h45, normalement je devrais le recevoir aujourd'hui !!!


pas mal applecare quand même !!


----------



## vincmyl (17 Juin 2005)

C'est clair qu'ils sont quand meme efficace


----------



## macboy (17 Juin 2005)

je redis ce que j'ai dis avant


			
				 moi qqles posts avt a dit:
			
		

> sans parler tout de suite d'apple care..
> il y a la garantie légale... et oui ça existe



personnellement je vais vous dire pour quoi l'apple care n'est pas forcèment super méga intéressant
tu as la garantie LEGALE pdt 1 an
or tous informaticiens pour dira que la probabilité d'avoir une panne et décroissant pdt les 3ières années...
dc si tu as une panne pdt la 1er anné t pris en charge par  apple au titre de la garantie légale
ensuite apple care dure 2 ans ériode où la probabilité d'incidents est la plus faible

ensuite au bout de 4 ans la probalite de défaillance augmente
(on a un courbe en "U")

donc  voilà pourquoi je suis septique sur l'apple care

ps je parle de proba... pas la même ne dire mais moi j'ai fait marcher l'apple care la 2 eme année, ça peut arriver... mais c'est bcp plus faible que la 1ere...


----------



## fafart88 (19 Juin 2005)

voilà c'est fait, tel lundi à 10h reçu le powerbook réparé vendredi à 16h, pas une rayure, et il marche nickel, je le trouve enfin corectement rapide sous tiger

bravo applecare et merci à vous pour votre aide


----------



## NightWalker (19 Juin 2005)

Une affaire qui finit bien... 

Amuses toi avec....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

Salut fafart! personellement, je ne connais pas encore le monde des mac... 
Je suis un PC user depuis lgtmps. Juste pour te dire: ne retourne pas sur PC! J'ai eu un PC.... que j'ai du formaté une bonne cinquentaine de fois. a chaque fois, il a planté dans la semaine. Aujourd'hui, je n'ai plus d'ordinateur. je surf de tmps en tmps sur celui de mon pere pour voir ce site et celui d'apple. Plusieurs personnes m'ont déjà proposées de me preter ou même donner un PC. je n'en veux plus! j'économise pour me payer un ptit portable apple! 
mais ne reviens pas chez nous!!! tu le regretteras. 
bien à toi!


----------



## Heidoji (19 Juin 2005)

Salut Tomy&#12288;et les autres aussi 

Bah, je te comprends, je suis dans le meme cas ... J'attends de pouvoir connaitre les joies de l'informatique, bonne chance dans avec Mac et amuse-toi bien ...

J'ai tellement formate mon Disque dur, que j'ai use les disques metalliques internes ....

Et content farfart que ton PWB soit comme neuf


----------

